# Hi guys



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for your help, I do apologise for the multiple threads and questions I am really clueless. I do plan on getting a new tamp next week and a Hario mini grinder soon.

i have 1 more question, I struggle to put the portafilter on when full of coffee (have cleaned and rinsed the head and the portafilter). I put enough coffee into my double portafilter to just over the top and level it got with a knife before tamp. Is this too much coffee for a double expresso?

i end up getting coffee in the head trying to insert it into the machine!

Again I appreciate your patience and quick answers.

Garry


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

When it does go in I can't twist it to position for shots.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tried putting in less coffee?


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

I could but I'm asking what would be the best amount as I only have a double basket. I'm sure if I put too little the puck would end up watery after extraction. Any words of wisdom. Would 2 of the new baby gaggia scoops be enough?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd recommend you go by weight as you can repeat a successful shot when you nail it. You wont be able to do that with the scoop.... its only good for the bin IMHO

Buy some cheap jewellery scales from fleabay and try starting with 16grams - see how you get on. You can always up or down the dose to find something that works for you.


----------



## TheDude (May 11, 2013)

In a standard double basket you want about 14-18 grams of coffee.


----------



## Christiangaz777 (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys what coffee tamp do you think I should get? I have a double basket so assume I need a 58mm.


----------

